# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Best bath height?

## TheEngy

Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the height of the bath.  Is lower always better? 
We are getting a bath put in that is around 400mm tall.  Just looks a bit low when marked out :P 
What do you think?

----------


## renov8or

As you will probably have to allow room for mortar to bed it in and plumbing (depending on your floor/pipes) it will probably end up 100+mm higher anyway. I am in the process of doing my bath and I would like to get it lower but too difficult with plumbing. In a small room the lower height would make the room look bigger. I suspect some people may set the height to coincide with tile height - so you have more or less a full tiles over and under lip of bath ... looks good but not if it means rising bath so that it looks too high in a small bathroom.

----------


## TheEngy

Ahh it's an acrylic self supporting bath, it basically sits on a cement sheet with cement adhesive on all 4 pads, so no mortar bed. 
The final height to the top of the bath is just over 400. 
Because of the pads, if you wanted it higher you would actually have to build a platform.

----------


## intertd6

once apon a time the height of the bath was dictated by the wall tile gauge (150mm)but really now that doesnt come into play much, there maybe would be some reference to maximum & minimum heights in a standard somewhere.
regards inter

----------


## renov8or

TheEngy .....good news! 
That is just one option available. The other is to plant it as normal in a mortar bed as I am doing. I have a Decina bath with support pads and could plonk it straight on the slab if not for the plumbing, but would prefer to have some control over height. If yours does not have installation instructions have a look at the Decina site for bath installation PDF. Mine will be about 150 high above floor (550mm). Either way - I think you will find that the top edges still need to be supported, it is only the base which is self supporting. 
As I suspect it may be a little hard to have a lightweight bath settle into a mortar bed before filling with water (unless real sloppy) I will be packing reasonably dry cement mix by hand underneath to ensure it has support where I want - as one plumber told me he does and as Decina also confirmed was an acceptable method which reduces shrinkage of a sloppy mix. He also suggested using some Bondcrete in mix to help stick to bath.

----------


## lbg

Consider old people - perhaps not you or family today, but what about in the future or if you ever sell.... they can't get enough of a low, easy to get in/out of tub.

----------


## autogenous

Consider the line of your tile joints when fitting a bath.

----------

